# Fehler bei Anfrage an Web Service



## DAB268 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo.

Ich versuche über eine BPEL-Enigne den Web Service getTimeSeries von http://www.xhydro-test.de/getTimeSeries/ aufzurufen. Leider ohne Erfolg. 

Kurz vor dem Senden der SOAP-Nachricht meldet der Server einen Fehler und bricht ab.

Um einen möglichst genauen Überblick zu bieten habe ich das komplette Projekt hoch geladen:
Als ZIP oder als einzelne Dateien!

Die wichtigen Dateien sind dabei: 

errorConsole.txt (Ausgabe des Serverfehlers)
Request.xml (die zu sendende Nachricht)
wantedRequest.xml (und die von XHydro-Test gesendete SOAP-Nachricht bei direkter Ausführung von der Webseite)

Woran kann das ganze liegen? Ich verwende Eclipse 3.4 mit dem BPEL-Designer 0.4 und Apache Tomcat 6.0.20 mit Apache ODE 1.3.3 als Server.

MfG
DAB268


----------

